# Solved: Photos



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to post a photograph from my saved pictures into a Forum message which doesnt have a link such as is at the top of Tech Support guys message body. Didnt want to have to join Photo Bucket if I can avoid it.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

this what you mean?
posting pics to forum
this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/802604-solved-help-me-help-you.html
Tech Support Guy Forums > General Technology > Do It Yourself Projects >
Solved: help me help you diagram issues

these posts:
20-Feb-2009, 08:07 AM #2
20-Feb-2009, 08:09 AM #3


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry Daniel. Perhaps you misunderstood me. I am wanting to post a photo onto another forum, The Tri Services Australian Military Forum and the forum in question doesnt have a post image option like Tech Support does. Since my last post here, I actually tried Photo Bucket and post the HTML but all that appeared was the link to the photo, but not the photo itself.
I'm determined to learn as much about computing as I can. Didnt even know how to turn one on 8 months ago so I've made huge progress in a very short time, A lot of it is thanks to the people here. Such a big help.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

keno-ken,
i guess i did misunderstand your question,
.
FWIW
not all forums are as nice as this one,
so many of the 'little' things that we take for granted here are just not available on others,
i've been a member here for some time,
and i still find out new stuff that mike has made available in this forum that so many others do NOT have,
AND, nobody is billed, it's all donations and volunteers, figure that!!! 
.
so yeah, on other forums, you have to 'rough it'


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for any advise. Joined photobucket and have worked it out from there thanks for your ideas anyway Daniel. Heres a sample of my handy work.


----------



## KMW (Apr 1, 2004)

ha ha I like it, a sneaky skeleton sneaking up on someone 

better set it as your avitar here though before someone steals it from you


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

keno-ken,
hey, you slick, 
i like that!!!


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah. Pretty slick eh! Shame I cant get it to be a moving Avatar.
Lots more work to do on PhotoBucket options yet. Who knows what I'll come up with next. Watch this space!!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You need to get my original gif upload .. and install this gif image as your Avatar


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

And here it is as a 50x50 pixel Image ...


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

MMM. Like the 50 x 50 Pixel Image but I'm not really advanced enough to know how to post it as my Avatar that way. Can you go into a bit more detal for me please. Do you mean from Phoho Bucket.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Download my animated gif to your computer .. and install it to TSG
No need to use Photo Bucket
Go to your TSG account and see Edit Avatar


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like Big Bear has me beat by about 2 pounds


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Forgot to stop growing somewhere along the way. He is a Kiltiatha Maine **** cross. Big sook too. Laying all over my feet now. Anyway, back to problem at hand. I have right clicked on the image that you posted on TSG and saved to My Pictures but when I go to my account and Edit Avatar, then browse down to the image, I'm getting "This an invalid image" response. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Did it save as a gif Image ???
If you open it in Explorer .. is it animated ??

A happy computer has a Mouse in one hand .. and a Maine **** Cat in the other


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I did open it in IE and it is an animated image. I found it on a sight called Febble Minds which is about the way I'm feeling now. No idea what a gif image is. Am I dumb or is this all part of the learning curve.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Part of the learning curve.
A gif Image is the *image file type* that will provide animation and transparency.

I think All you have to do now .. is get the gif image uploaded to TSG as your Avatar


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

How do I save it to my computer as a gif image or can I change it once it has been saved. Just checked out the website http://www.feebleminds-gifs.com/animate.html and it is definitely a gif image as you can see.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Go to your TSG account >> Edit Avatar ...
At the bottom of this page you can browse to the gif Image in your computer ..
or .. link to the one I'm hosting ... at .. http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/skeleton6.gif


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

When I click on that link that you just gave me, when I try to save it, it shows as a bitmap image??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That can be a problem if you're using IE ... I'm using FireFox and can choose to download it as the original gif image.

It takes a special program to edit a gif Image .. and retain the Animation .. I'm using Photoshop.
You will probably not be able to edit the animated gif Image.

When you edit your Avatar .. link to the image .. http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/skeleton6.gif
that's in my personal web page.
This will install my original animated gif image as your Avatar.

I'm sure .. with enough learning curve .. you'll get it.
You could send me a *Private Message* with your TSG password .. and I could do it for you.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Finally got it. 12.20am here, but I was determined to get it before toodling off to bed. That worked a treat linking my Avatar to your peronsal webpage. Sometimes I wonder if IE7 is worth all the trouble. My daughter uses Firefox and swears by it but everything in my systems is linked to IE7. I suppose it would be a lot of mucking about changing to Firefox. Next on my agenda is Screen Shots. Had a few tries but havent quite got the hang of resizing yet.
Anyway, thats for another time. Thank you very much for all your help.
I would really like to be on your friends list. You could teach me so much but cant I find the link for private messages. Seen it somewhere on my travels around the TSG Forum??


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

check out:
http://www.irfanview.com/
.
nice simple, small, well written program,
does what it says it will do without a lot of fuss or crashing,
[is even a simple media player]


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> Next on my agenda is Screen Shots


Now that Irfanview has been mentioned .. And you expressed an interest in Screen Shots ..

See the rest of that personal page ... http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/
At the bottom of this page .. You'll find a shortcut for grabbing Screen Shots and other nice toys.

Once the Screen Shot .. (or other Images) .. are opened in Irfanview - resizing and other editing features are available.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for that folks. I've had a bit of a squizz at Irfanview. There some interesting tools in there, But do I really need registery cleaners, virus removal tools, etc. Would you two lovely people like the task of teaching this old fart some new tricks. Have added you both to my friends list. I guess I'm just passionate to learn as much about computing as I possibly can if you would like to take me under your wing.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good Morning 

Do *NOT* mess with the registry ... That can cause more harm than good.

What Anti-Virus are you using ???


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Irfanview looks a little messy. Not sure what I'm supposed to be downloading, there are so many links


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This ... http://download.cnet.com/IrfanView/...-IrfanView&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlPid=10993915

Then set it up as suggested here ... http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Morning Noyb. Its 9.40am here so I guess that its about 5.40pm give or take an hour where you are. I'll start with the Cnet download and take it from there[steering well clear of anything to with Registry]. I am using AVG 8.0 Free home edition. Guess you'll be off air shortly. Should I go ahead and start now??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> Should I go ahead and start now??


Might as well start playing with .. and learning Irfanview.
It's 8 pm here now .. and I'll be outa the "office" for about an hour.
Time to watch my favorite TV shows.

AVG is up to version 8.5 now


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. I'll be missing for about two hours myself. Going for my morning walk along beautiful Pumestone Passage shortly. I have downloaded and installed the program from Cnet. Thats as far as I've got at the moment. AVG tried to block it off being an EXE. program but I just turned off my resident shield until the download had finished. Got this response afte clicking on done" *Info 4.22:* there is a small bug with the NEXT file toolbar button, please use SPACE key instead or install *4.23 " *
Came up at the top of FAQs. I'll have a look at the 8.5 version of AVG while your away and when I get back. Bye for now.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Have a little problem here. down the bottom on my Start Bar there is a white box that says "type and search". To the right of that is a black arrow, then further to the right is a little black square. when I clicked on that, The whole row of desktop program icons down the right border of my screen disappeared and all this other stuff appeared. How do I get my desktop icons back??


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

No. Those icon in the Start Bar are now gone and I have what looks like a Google sidebar down the right of my screen which is cutting off about 2" on the right side of the screen when I open my browser. I suspect the desktop icons are probably still there. I just can see them.
HEELLLPPP!!!


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Oops, Now everything has gone. I mean Google Sidebar and all the Irfanview tools on the start bar. Still no Desktop Icons down the right side.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. Stop panicking you all say. Everything back the way it was but why does the Sidebar keep re-arranging my Desktop Icons everytime I open it up. Still fiddling around with Irfanview. Just seeing what I can and cant do. Have a nice sleep Noyb. I'll just keep mucking about and talk to you later.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good Morning.
Sounds like you installed all the trash that comes with a lot of downloads nowadays.
You should have opted to NOT download the Google tool bar and the Google Desktop Search.

Will have to do some looking around ... "Googling" .. 
But there should be a way to remove this Google Junk.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

http://desktop.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=10551
http://www.google.com/support/toolbar/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=9231


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Good morning to you too{Evening here-wife has her nose buried in Criminal Minds}. Ok. Google Desktop has gone. Pain in the proverbial actually. Always had Google Toolbar so thats not an issue. Think it came with AVG. Has a couple of handy gadgets otherwise its just for decoration.
Have open up Irfanview and changed display options to "fit images to window" as per the link that you sent. Have had a look at a couple of Irfanview tutorials and the first one tells me to create a Desktop Icon or my Photos. I have a separate photo file but it also has an entry under "My Documents" so if I need to transfer an attached photo, I just save and them drag and drop onto the photo entry. When it comes to Irfanview tho, it would probably be easier if there was a Descktop icon.
I'll let you advise me on that. Used to know how do that but havent had any success cant remember now.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you mean a desktop shortcut to your pictures folder ???
Find the folder ... Right click on it .. and choose > Send To > Desktop Shortcut.

I do not have a shortcut to Irfanview on my desktop ... Instead ..
I have a Picture that I use for scratch purposes .. that opens in IV.
Scratch purposes such as Pasting screen shots .. or a temporary picture for resizing, emailing or attaching to TSG.
One desktop shortcut to open IV .. or a picture for scratching around in.

NCIS and the Mentalist was interesting last night.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

NCIS I like. The Mentalist not on anymore. Nothing much on Foxtel either.
>
Anyway. Got Desktop shortcut to photos. Also noticed there is a picture of a Panda with Irfanview Thumbnails next to it in the Start menu. Is that the Desktop shortcut to IV that you mentioned above??
I'll go ahead and stick that onto the Desktop too and perhaps I could use my Avatar as my Desktop Scatch photo.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

NOW ... Show me your desktop ... close all you windows .. 
Press the PrtScr key ... Then open IV (maybe your scratch photo) .. and press CRTL+V (Paste) ..
Then save this picture (screen shot) as a *gif* file format to your desktop .. or back to the scratch photo ..
and attach it here.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

BTW .. I've customized my IV Icons .. 
And my IV icon is a picture of my Cat's blue eye .. that also identifies the Image file type
It's the lower left icon above.

The Paste Icon (upper right) is a shortcut that performs the opening of IV and Pastes a screen shot.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. I've got it on my clipboard but cant get it to do anything else.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Open IV .. or a picture in IV .. and press CRTL+V .. 
you should see the screen shot that is in the clipboard .. as a result of pressing PrtScr


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I've got the Screenshot on my clipboard. Dont know what to do from there?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure what you mean .. but I'll guess ..
when making a reply here ... and you want to attach a pic ...
click on Go Advanced ... Manage Attachments ...
Browse to find your picture to attach ... and upload it.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok. I've got the Screenshot on my desktop the hard way but its there. now how do I get it onto TSG


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

think I may have put it in twice.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh Boy. Now I have to try to remember what I did. How does that look?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It looks great !!!
I'm trying to figure out what all you have.

With Windows XP or newer ... You do not need Winzip


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Reason I downloaded Winzip was to try and open a compressed file sent to me last year with Wolfstein the Original. Turned out I couldnt open it anyway but I've still got 22GB of Disc space to play with.
>
Have to pop round to the Ink Shop tomorrow and get some new cartridges for my printer and print all of this out. The amount of times I'll use it, I'll need to refer back. Tho I suppose I can always come back to TSG and have a look. Pheeewww What an excercise. Thanks for being so patient. Thats what I like about the people on the Forum.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you have an HP Printer/Scanner ???
I'd Rather use Irfanview to run my scanner than anything HP provides.
I always remove all my HP software .. or don't install it in the first place

A little more practice ... and all this will be second nature.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep. Its an HP Deskjet Series 2100 All in One. Doesnt do a bad scan but resizing instructions are pretty vague. hopefully with Irfanview that will be a thing of the past. Going to go thru as many tutorials as I can tomorrow and learn all can about Irfanview and as you say a little more practice and I should be just like riding a bike. Just hope I dont fall off and crash. Thanks again for all your help. No doubt our paths will cross again. Probably resizing will be my next project. Have a nice day and its been a pleasure talking to you. Regards Ken


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What I like about scanning with Irfanview ...
It opens the scan in IV .. *before* it puts it somewhere.
Then I can edit it if needed .. And save it where I want it saved.
I hate software that attempts to do the organizing for me ... and *Hide* it somewhere.

See the bottom of my Page for the IV scanner tips .. and shortcuts.
Then .. I hide my IV scanner shortcuts in my start menu.
I haven't decided if I should keep all the IV scan shorts .. or remove one, or two, yet.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean. I have downloaded heaps of wallpapers from Incredimail and I'm still trying to find them, I know they are in here somewhere. When you refer to IV scans, I take it you mean Irfanview scans? Also I find it quite difficult to navigate around the printer instructions. Not clear enough for us learners. Gone are the days when everything came in an instruction book.

I think a lot of my trouble is that I want to know everything yesterday.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just a quick test ..
Turn on your scanner ..
Open IV ... and go to File Select Twain source .. and choose WIA (your scanner)
.... You only have to do this once.

Now ... go to File >> Acquire/Batch scan ... (Single Image close twain when done) >> OK 

Now you can choose your scan preferences .. Color or BW ... and scan resolution.
I generally use Color and 300dpi for the scan to start with.
I have a shortcut that does all this for you.
IV can resize and crop this when it gets it.

Yesterday will be OK - about this time next year


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Well. That was pretty easy. So now, correct me if I'm wrong, if I want to scan something on my printer, I just use that procedure?? There. I did it yesterday. Except its already tomorrow here[Thursday 1.40am]. Better get some shut eye. I'll pick up your reply in the morning. Nite.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It gets even easier .. Once you know the manual steps and have set the Twain source for IV
Turn on your scanner.
Download the attached zip .. unzip it .. and drag the short to your start menu.

Now .. Click on the short.
This will open IV and start the scanner in a 300dpi scan mode ..
All you have to do is wait on the scan to arrive.

This assumes you'll be doing all the editing or cropping in IV .. and not presetting it to be done in the scanner routine.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Morning. I'm up and about. Still trying to blow the cobwebs out. 34c here yesterday. Cold and wet this morning. Hello. Did I go to bed in Queensland and wake up in Melbourne.

Nuff trivia. Perhaps we should back track a little. Better explain how to drag the short to the start menu and I guess when you use the term scanner, you mean my printer??

I suppose, for starters, I really should put something onto the glass of the printer to be scanned and what about placement on the glass. Instructions are pretty vague on this??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good morning 

Just Click on the short .. and drag it to the Start Button .. then position it in the menu.

Yes .. the scanner portion of your Printer/Scanner.

There should be an index marking on the scanner bed for the upper right corner of the page being scanned.

Once you get familiar with editing in Irfanview .. It won't make much difference where You put it.

I thought about mowing my yard today .. But I didn't want to wake you up


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Doesnt matter. People next door make enough noise for both of you.

Trying to download zip300 dpi but getting this. Sorry, that wasnt very successful. When i click on run then open, all I'm getting is that small window


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

This shot should be a better one


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

_What do I click on in that dialogue box to download Zip300 dpi..Have your got any hair left. I've got a sore head from banging it on the table._


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure if Winzip is the problem or not.
Can you try to open it in Windows compressed folders ??


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Made a bit of progress here since I last heard from you. When I clickon your link, I get a choice of "Save or Run". If I click on run, I get that dialogue box opens up and dont know what to do with it. If I click on "Save", the Icon appears on my Desktop. Cant unzip it for some reason. What I did was drag the Icon over to the start menu but when I clicked on it, the response was "this shortcut does not exist". Seem to be going backwards here.


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Not sure where to find Windows compressed folders. Would it be under My Computer and if so would Scan 300 Zip be showing in there.. ;ve got the icon on my Desktop anyway.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Maybe you're just having trouble getting the download like before.
go to the bottom of this page and see if you can fetch the zipped shortcut from here ..
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/

I think winzip has reset your file associations ... but it should be unzipping anyway.
To reset the zip files ... Right click on a zip folder .. and choose to open with ..
Browse to find Compressed folders .. and select to always open with the selected program.

You say you have the icon on your desktop ... does it work ???


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Not giving me that option. Only options showing are Winzip Executable or Internet Explorer. Perhaps I should uninstall Winzip 8.1


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

When I click browse and scroll down. There is no Compressed[zip]folder showing.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It should show up under Choose Program ??

I'd remove winzip .. and see how to fix windows.
Look here .. http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista-7/814913-still-cant-open-zips.html

Maybe ... send me a private message with your Email Address ..
And I'll email you these files as an attachment.
This should work around any IE uploading problems you might be having.


----------

